
Not an ex-parrot - HandleTheJandal
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21695858-bizarre-bird-will-have-all-its-surviving-members-genomes-sequenced-not
======
throwaway13337
Douglas Adams argued that the Kakapo's inefficient reproductive strategy was
the key to it's survival due to it normalizing the population, preventing
swings back and fourth that can cause extinction.

It's a very counter-intuitive bird.

------
jpatokal
The Economist is justly famous for its headlines, and here's a great example
of why!

~~~
hinkley
This parrot is no more. It has ceased to be. It's expired and gone to meet its
maker. This is a late parrot. It's a stiff. Bereft of life, it rests in peace.
If you hadn't nailed it to the perch, it would be pushing up the daisies. It's
rung down the curtain and joined the choir invisible. This is an ex-parrot.

